# "Display" growout for thumbnails



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

During my search for a nicer growout for my imitators I found the "Bugarium" kit at Petsmart on sale for $18










It's a tiny 7x7x11 glass enclosure with a screen top. It came with some other stuff I might eventually find a use for...










I like it so far. The small size is perfect and I can keep a better eye on my babies.


----------



## inthedeep (Oct 15, 2009)

port_plz said:


> During my search for a nicer growout for my imitators I found the "Bugarium" kit at Petsmart on sale for $18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is awesome. even at regular price $25 is good.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

> that is awesome. even at regular price $25 is good.


They ended the sale  but I would probably buy one more.

It worked out pretty well TBQH I wanted something nice, small and cheap that wouldn't require very much modification.

My only complaint is the screen top isn't quite what I was expecting. Zoo Med kinda cheaped out there... It works tho


----------



## LRB (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! I was just trying to decide what I should start shopping for as small grow outs. My first tadpoles just emerged from their eggs tonight, and last night I found a new clutch of 5 good looking eggs. They are all from my Blue Azureus breeding pair. I think I'll be going to Petsmart this weekend.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

LRB said:


> Thanks for sharing! I was just trying to decide what I should start shopping for as small grow outs. My first tadpoles just emerged from their eggs tonight, and last night I found a new clutch of 5 good looking eggs. They are all from my Blue Azureus breeding pair. I think I'll be going to Petsmart this weekend.


I'd recommend one of these for your growouts or something considerably bigger for azureus.










It's a Sterilite storage container with a gasket and clamps. They're pretty cheap and you can get them at Target or Walmart. You can easily put a false bottom in it and install an optional feeding hatch. If you want something more display-ish you could go with a 20-30 gallon aquarium.

You're gonna find out quick Azureus offspring need a lot of room! Mine are filling up fast! I'll probably need 2 more soon...

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Mobsta303 (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks good I'm using the 12x12x12 exo Terra for my thumbnail growout and it works


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

I like that, really nice looking and professional! My imitator grow outs consist of a exo 12 inch cube and a display-y 8×8×12. I think yours looks more professional because it does not have doors.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewSkoog1 (Jan 25, 2017)

You can run a line of silicone around the screen and that will probably hold it in place.


----------



## Justin Vining (Dec 30, 2016)

That or just put a smear of vaseline along the top rim and that should keep escapees to a minimum.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Justin Vining said:


> That or just put a smear of vaseline along the top rim and that should keep escapees to a minimum.


Um, no. I would not use Vaseline in a dart frog tank, and especially for froglets.

And stop posting on random threads every two minutes just to get your post count up, it gluts up the recent/new posts features here on the forums and makes us think you're being an ass.


----------



## Justin Vining (Dec 30, 2016)

Getting my post count up? Am I on here posting "cool" or "way to go" or some other short, non-informed generalization for the purpose of positivity? No.
And Vaseline around the top rim will keep bugs from moving through the gap and provide very little surface for a frog to touch.
Care to share your bad experience with this method?


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Justin Vining said:


> Getting my post count up? Am I on here posting "cool" or "way to go" or some other short, non-informed generalization for the purpose of positivity? No.


Ah, so you're aware of what you're doing. You're just trying to be less obvious about it. Thanks for the confirmation.



Justin Vining said:


> And Vaseline around the top rim will keep bugs from moving through the gap and provide very little surface for a frog to touch.
> Care to share your bad experience with this method?


Sure, I have this exact tank. And there is no 'gap', so I'm not sure what you're talking about there, or why it would require Vaseline. Dart frogs have sensitive skin, not to mention imitator froglets are so tiny I wouldn't risk them getting caught up in any Vaseline.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Sometimes I put single thumbs in these to grow out for a while.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/82276-my-take-grow-out-tanks.html


----------



## skimmy (Aug 14, 2016)

I got my first pair of thumbnails yesterday. Pair of chazutas. I new they would be small but I was shocked at how small lol. Had a 12x12x18 setup for them but it was way to big. Got a 8x8x8 exo. Kinda pricey at almost $40 but its pretty cool. I can actually find them kinda easy

Sent from my LGL53BL using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

oneshot said:


> Sometimes I put single thumbs in these to grow out for a while.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/82276-my-take-grow-out-tanks.html


Yep your thread was what inspired me to upgrade my growouts. Very nice


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

port_plz said:


> Yep your thread was what inspired me to upgrade my growouts. Very nice


Yes I love these glass containers.
I got few from hobby lobby last month, on sale for $10.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

skimmy said:


> I got my first pair of thumbnails yesterday. Pair of chazutas. I new they would be small but I was shocked at how small lol. Had a 12x12x18 setup for them but it was way to big. Got a 8x8x8 exo. Kinda pricey at almost $40 but its pretty cool. I can actually find them kinda easy
> 
> Sent from my LGL53BL using Tapatalk


They will definitely use and appreciate the extra space provided by the 12x12x18. I'm not understanding why more space would ever be a bad thing?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

